# Behr all in one paint and primer



## saggdevil (May 17, 2009)

Do yourself a favor and use a high quality paint from a paint store .

You probably won't find good opinions of Behr paint in this forum :no:.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

saggdevil said:


> Do yourself a favor and use a high quality paint from a paint store .
> 
> You probably won't find good opinions of Behr paint in this forum :no:.


Actually Consumer Reports has recently rated BEHR paint quite highly and not everyone on this forum is a Home Depot hater. HD certainly has a place in the market.


----------



## saggdevil (May 17, 2009)

No mention of being a HD hater, actually I really like the store. I was referring to Behr paint which is what the writer inquired about. I am going by experience as well as the other individuals and pros in this forum; paint quality and performance (or lack of) is why the majority of users will recommend a high quality paint of which Behr is not considered .

As far as Behr being rated high by CR....many are still scratching their heads on that one, lol. If you take the time to read some of the posts on Behr paint, you'll see why the comments are made.


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

Go to a Benjamin Moore dealer and Moorosco's Celing White. It is about th same price as Behr, if not lower, and 100x better.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

rjniles said:


> HD certainly has a place in the market.


 
Yes HD has a place in the market
Behr does not


----------



## misfitz (Jul 2, 2009)

*behr*

Behr is cheap for a reason. It's more like glue than paint. It's a 'behr' to work with.


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

Seeing as how Behr is now crossing the $30 line, there is paint out there that will kick the crap out of it for less.


----------



## saggdevil (May 17, 2009)

As far as cheap big box paint, I had good luck with the Kilz Paint. It was thick on went on as well as the SW paint with both brush and roller. It's been up about three months now and looks great. It was $23 or $24 per gallon at Walmart (choke, gag). And used Behr (given by a friend, lol) in the bathroom. It is thin and runny. After correcting runs, etc. I left room to find a big sag and a couple of runs in it later. Also a couple of bubbles appear when I shower. Not sure if it's the Behr paint or the Kilz Latex primer (junk). Oh well, that gives me another project to do, lol .


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Not sure if it's the Behr paint or the Kilz Latex primer (junk). 


Both:laughing:


"better to leave the walls bare than put Behr on the walls"


----------



## saggdevil (May 17, 2009)

"better to leave the walls bare than put Behr on the walls" 

Ya gotta love it, :laughing:


----------



## sirwired (Jun 22, 2007)

saggdevil said:


> As far as cheap big box paint, I had good luck with the Kilz Paint. It was thick on went on as well as the SW paint with both brush and roller. It's been up about three months now and looks great. It was $23 or $24 per gallon at Walmart (choke, gag). And used Behr (given by a friend, lol) in the bathroom. It is thin and runny. After correcting runs, etc. I left room to find a big sag and a couple of runs in it later. Also a couple of bubbles appear when I shower. Not sure if it's the Behr paint or the Kilz Latex primer (junk). Oh well, that gives me another project to do, lol .


Behr and Kilz are both made by the same company. (Masco)

SirWired


----------



## saggdevil (May 17, 2009)

I had read another post saying the Behr and Kilz are made by same company. I will say after using both paints about three weeks apart, I found a big difference in the paint as far as application. And of course the Behr ended up sagging and running after I had left the room. Go figure, lol. I spent more time painting a room half the size of the previous room but took more time because of the Behr paint. It's awful . The Kilz paint went on very well and I had no problems with brush marks, etc like the Behr paint. I usually use SW paint, but guess I had a wild hair the day I bought the Kilz, lol.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

usually use SW paint,

Isn't there a DURON near you? I know SW bought them out but if there is still a Duron store nearby you will get better service and paint(IMO) and at least that is true here.


----------



## saggdevil (May 17, 2009)

Never heard of Duron, the only real paint store left here is SW. I did find a BM dealer about 40 miles away, but they don't carry the Aura (addl $20,000 to set up display, lol) nor did they have the microfiber roller. So is Duron a good brand of paint, or is it better than SW?


----------



## poppameth (Oct 2, 2008)

We carried Duron for over 20 years. It's a decent paint but not really top notch in my opinion. They have some good products and some bad products. I never found a Duron Semi-gloss I liked. Their Plastic Kote SG was ropey and didn't hide well. Pro Kote (the cheap one) was a better SG. The Plastic Kote Flats were great. Signature Select was a joke when they came out with it. It may have improved now if they stuck Duration in the can instead. If you really want to try Duron, just ask at an SW store. They can order it for you. We took on Pratt & Lambert in place of Duron and it's been a much better paint for the most part. They still have some products that plain out suck though. Like Porcelain.


----------



## Justin_MN (Jul 5, 2009)

Does anyone know what the practical difference is between the BM contractor grade paint vs the "premium" paint? I know there is a large price difference...

Is the BM contractor grade paint better, worse, or similar to Behr?


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Is the BM contractor grade paint better, worse, or similar to Behr? 


110% better


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

BM contractor grade paint or behr...
BM contractor grade paint or behr..... decisions, decisions...

DM


----------



## thutch (May 9, 2010)

*It's the painter not the paint*

For those of you who don't like Behr paint I think it's the painter and not the paint. I've been painting for 30 yrs. and my sister used to paint professionally we both love Behr paint. I've used Sherwin Williams many times in the past and the Behr paint is just as easy to work with. However the SW paint fades. I painted a hallway and entry hall with SW and 1.5 yrs later need to repaint only one wall and the paint had faded so bad that I had to repaint the entire hall. This was in an area that the only window is the sidelite next to the front door so the fading wasn't due to the sun.


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

thutch said:


> For those of you who don't like Behr paint I think it's the painter and not the paint.


Wait till you have the stuff sagg soo bad that you have to babysit your entire paintjob for a couple hours rolling out the saggs untill it hardens up enough to stay stuck to the wall. Now your paint job is flashing all over the place. Wait till you put 2 coats of white over white and it still isn't right. Wait till you put thier deck stain on your new $10,000 deck and see it all peeling off in a couple months.


----------



## jdplus33 (May 10, 2010)

I've had very good luck with Kilz 2 latex primer - sticks to everything and everything sticks to it. What bad experiences have you people had?

JD


----------



## bobmg (Jan 11, 2010)

*I've used Behr on ceilings*

I had a couple of painters spray my popcorn ceilings a few months ago with one coat of Zinsser 123 and one coat of Behr Premium Plus Ultra (the paint and primer in one). It turned out pretty good, but there are a few spots where there was some bleed through. A second coat would probably have covered it, but the painters couldn't spray three coats in one day, and it wasn't worth a second trip.

Before anyone dumps on me, I chose Behr only because their Ultra Pure White is the whitest paint I could find. I tried Sherwin Williams, Benjamin Moore, Hirshfields, Dutch Boy, Valspar, and on and on. I had one wall full of sample patches. I didn't want to use Behr because of all the negative comments, but it was easily the whitest and brightest so we went with that.

One thing you should know is that Behr Premium Plus Ultra does not come in a flat. It does come in a flat enamel, which has a bit of sheen to it. Most people do not want sheen on their ceilings and would not want to use Behr PPU for ceilings. We were OK with it because we wanted to use the same paint on all the ceilings and walls.

I also painted all the walls myself with Behr UPW and cursed it for a while because of streaking. I finally figured out that I had to apply a much heavier coat than I am used to. Really heavy, where the roller won't spin for the first few strokes.

Behr isn't as horrible as some people make it out to be, but it's not great either. And the Premium Plus Ultra isn't especially cheap. It dries ridiculously fast and it's hard to work with. It doesn't hide very well (the UPW anyway), and coverage isn't good. Unless you are in the 0.001% of the population that wants a really white white (like me), you should probably pick a different paint. And if you DO want a really white white, see if there is a Muralo dealer in your area. Their paint is just as white, but I discovered them too late.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

maybe this will help


----------



## racebum (Mar 8, 2010)

someone needs to do a side by side of behr with that $11 paint at walmart. i really wouldn't be shocked of the walmart paint had the better color. anyone feel like doing a sample test ? :laughing:

if you guys want some fun reading, google 'behr paint sucks' there are just a zillion posts on various forums about it.


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

bobmg said:


> I had a couple of painters spray my popcorn ceilings a few months ago with one coat of Zinsser 123 and one coat of Behr Premium Plus Ultra (the paint and primer in one). It turned out pretty good, but there are a few spots where there was some bleed through. A second coat would probably have covered it, but the painters couldn't spray three coats in one day, and it wasn't worth a second trip.


Why would PRO painters not put the "Paint and Primer in one" directly on the bare drywall?? It's paint and primer in one :laughing:

3 words - They Know Better......


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

racebum said:


> someone needs to do a side by side of behr with that $11 paint at walmart. i really wouldn't be shocked of the walmart paint had the better color. anyone feel like doing a sample test ? :laughing:
> 
> if you guys want some fun reading, google 'behr paint sucks' there are just a zillion posts on various forums about it.


I already did that test w/$10-11 glidden
Same brush, same wall, only intended to do a small test area
Behr sucked
The Glidden went on great, so much so that I painted both walls of the stairwell with the brush


----------



## igneous (Feb 24, 2010)

As for service, that is arbitrary. I get good service at HD, Lowes, SW, etc. I used Behr and Valspar and both meet the expectations of most of the people here... they are weak and runny, and not economical. SW is my paint of choice. We do have a BM, Duron, and SW among others. Duron is quite popular with the new home builders. They are geared to the commercial guys. My SW dealer does a big business with commercial guys as well as with guys like me. They are very knowedgable and helful.


----------



## BJeezy23 (May 17, 2010)

Kilz and Behr are OWNED by Masco, but are both different companies, manufactured at different places.


----------



## AfterDinner (Jun 6, 2011)

*We had success!*

Hi, I saw a few of the nay-sayers and I wanted to stand up for the product.

We used the Behr paint and primer in one to paint over our fireplace bricks - which had been painted white before we got to them. In one coat, we went from white to deep brown.

One coat!

If you want to see proof, you can check out our experience with the paint on our blog:

web address: http://www.afterdinnerdiy.com/?p=227

Good luck!


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

AfterDinner said:


> Hi, I saw a few of the nay-sayers and I wanted to stand up for the product.
> 
> We used the Behr paint and primer in one to paint over our fireplace bricks - which had been painted white before we got to them. In one coat, we went from white to deep brown.
> 
> ...


"We’ve had one bad experience with Behr paint in the past," So you have used it twice and it worked good once. 50% success rate is what we are all looking for....


----------



## AfterDinner (Jun 6, 2011)

Matthewt1970 said:


> "We&#146;ve had one bad experience with Behr paint in the past," So you have used it twice and it worked good once. 50% success rate is what we are all looking for....


Behr like all brands is not perfect. My experience with the primer and paint in one has been nothing but good. Behr paint overall is just ok. We have had much better luck with Sherwin Williams and Porter for just basic paint. Again, the primer and paint in one that we used was excellent.

-Dan


----------



## Pam Mastruserio (Jun 14, 2011)

We have used the Behr paint and primer in one on several rooms. Love it!


----------



## hammerheart14 (Sep 2, 2010)

poppameth said:


> We carried Duron for over 20 years. It's a decent paint but not really top notch in my opinion. They have some good products and some bad products. I never found a Duron Semi-gloss I liked. Their Plastic Kote SG was ropey and didn't hide well. Pro Kote (the cheap one) was a better SG. The Plastic Kote Flats were great. Signature Select was a joke when they came out with it. It may have improved now if they stuck Duration in the can instead. If you really want to try Duron, just ask at an SW store. They can order it for you. We took on Pratt & Lambert in place of Duron and it's been a much better paint for the most part. They still have some products that plain out suck though. Like Porcelain.


I have to disagree with you on the porcelain. We have been selling P&L at our store for the last year, it has been a success, and our best interior seller is the porcelain satin sheen. All of the painters and home owners love the stuff, we sell it all the time. P&L has fiive interior lines and three exterior lines. The only line of paint from P&L that I ever got complaints from was their interior gold line, which is a production line paint (professional). Are you using the p&l colorants with the paint? I have found their colorant line to be superior to most other paint companies, such as Behr, Devoe, Glidden, ect.


----------



## poppameth (Oct 2, 2008)

Yes we are using their colorants. We sell a lot of Davis Perfection, which is also a ceramic paint. It blows Porcelain away. The biggest problem everyone around here had with Porcelain was the texture. It looked like sandpaper on the wall. It was also extremely runny. The Davis product gets you a much smoother finish, all the benefits of ceramic bead, Microban protection, Zero VOC, and runs about $10 a gallon cheaper. Now granted, we were one of the first accounts (to my knowledge) to get to try porcelain before it hit the shelves. They may have changed it quite a bit since then, but according to my sales rep, the product just doesn't sell that well company wide. We sell a ton of Gold though with no complaints at all. I think that issue may all be in what the customer is expecting of a builder grade product. It has great hide and coverage for what it is. Now this is on the interior line. I'm trying to clearance the exterior because I can no longer see any benefit to carrying it with the miniscule price difference between it and RedSeal. We are currently on the 80 Gallon buy program for RedSeal and I can sell it cheaper than Gold.


----------



## hammerheart14 (Sep 2, 2010)

poppameth said:


> Yes we are using their colorants. We sell a lot of Davis Perfection, which is also a ceramic paint. It blows Porcelain away. The biggest problem everyone around here had with Porcelain was the texture. It looked like sandpaper on the wall. It was also extremely runny. The Davis product gets you a much smoother finish, all the benefits of ceramic bead, Microban protection, Zero VOC, and runs about $10 a gallon cheaper. Now granted, we were one of the first accounts (to my knowledge) to get to try porcelain before it hit the shelves. They may have changed it quite a bit since then, but according to my sales rep, the product just doesn't sell that well company wide. We sell a ton of Gold though with no complaints at all. I think that issue may all be in what the customer is expecting of a builder grade product. It has great hide and coverage for what it is. Now this is on the interior line. I'm trying to clearance the exterior because I can no longer see any benefit to carrying it with the miniscule price difference between it and RedSeal. We are currently on the 80 Gallon buy program for RedSeal and I can sell it cheaper than Gold.



That was a problem with the porcelain a while ago. the product DOESN'T sell as well as the gold or redseal cause of price, and the were having issues with little chunks of residue in the paint itself. SO, after much *****ing and batch reporting at the higher up levels, i can be proud to say that we were one of the few people that alerted P&L about the issues with the product and they were able to fix the problems with the paint. SO, now it's very thick product that when drys, has a very hard, durable finish. I love it, and it's our best seller. We only carry the satin finish, and because we get the special (80 gallon price) price for it, we use it as our only interior satin finish at 27.95 retail a gallon. Normally it goes for the mid thirties or more. So, because of price, and only having ONE universal satin finish, I can sell the **** out of it!


----------

